# cycling alcohol



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

is this alcohol ok?


----------



## LegitFish (Nov 27, 2011)

i would definitely not use that on your FW/SW tank. Very harmful to any type of live organisms in your aquarium. will almost definitely lead to death within your tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If your doing a fishless cycle yes that will work.


----------



## Lmb (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree with susankat, if you are doing a fishless cycle, then yes, yes you can.


----------



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks...I am doing a fishless cycle


----------



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, I put my 2 teaspoons of ammonia in my 20 gallon tank...Waited 2 hours and tested...The ammonia was off the charts...I guess janitorial strength is VERY strong...Took about 7 gallons of water out and added my declorinator and refilled the tank...I will retest in a couple hours.

The declorinator says it treats 50 gallons per capfull. A capfull is 1 teaspoon so it's 1/8 teaspoon per 6.25 gallons. would it be ok using the 1/8 teasoon for 5 gallons? it would make the measuring allot easier during water changes to round down.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

That ammonia is potent and will work in your tank for the fishless cycle. As far as the dechlor goes, you can OD a little bit but too much will rob the fresh water of oxygen, similar to medication. So keep an eye on your fish for signs of anoxia when you add the treated tap water for the first few times.


----------



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> As far as the dechlor goes, you can OD a little bit but too much will rob the fresh water of oxygen, similar to medication.


Would it be better having a tad bit too much or better being just under? I could always just not level of the 1/8 teaspoon


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Best way to add the ammonia source is to do it by drops, add a few wait an hour then test, keep doing that until ammonia reaches 5


----------

